# Power supply blacklist thread for newbies



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler



*Disclaimer:* This thread is only meant for new members of this forum who tend to repeatedly ask questions about PSU. This is a generic information thread, nothing more and nothing less. My intention of starting this thread is to end these circular discussions. PSU is often the most ignored part of your computer system. But in reality, it is the most important.

A typical Indian buyer is most likely to buy an el-cheapo _sasta_ inefficient and highly overrated PSU with extremely poor voltage regulation, noise and ripple. And one day when that PSU will die, it will take your system along with it. There is a reason why a good 500w PSU tends to cost in excess of Rs. 3000 and a crap desi 500w PSU will cost only Rs. 700. So, if you're thinking "I have a 500w PSU and IT IS AWESOME AND CAN RUN ANYTHING." You might very well be living in a world of delusion.

*Before continuing reading this post, I strongly suggest reading the following post by The Sorcerer: Basic guide for the right power supply
*
This thread will only deal with companies you should AVOID at every cost. Not with whether X company is better than Y.


*Cooler Master:* Avoid Elite Power, Extreme Power Plus, old GX series. They all are bad. Good ones are Real Power Pro and Silent Pro. But 99.5%, your local shop will be having Extreme Power Plus and it is not value-for-money since much better alternatives are around. So..don't get fooled by the brand name, *concentrate on the model name.*

Extreme Power Plus is said to be discontinued now. GX series have seen a new revision and change of OEM.
*Extreme Power Plus Review @ Hardware Secrets - read fully* | *Cooler Master PSU overview @ Overclock.net - read fully*
*VIP:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Zebronics:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Intex:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Circle:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Quantum:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Odyssy:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Frontech:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*iBall:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Mron:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Foxin:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*GSM:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Hytech:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
*Mercury:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.
and stay away from every other local desi brand. You know more? Post in this thread. I want this list to be as long as it can be.

*So, which are the good PSU companies?*
In no particular order these are some good names, and they have had bad models. *Seasonic, Corsair, Tagan, Antec, Silverstone, Glacialtech, FSP, XFX and the likes.*

No one is really good. This is all about being specific and to the point with the model name. Even the above mentioned 'good' companies have bad units here and there in their portfolio, but I don't think people on this forum will recommend those to you. Even if someone does, he'll be corrected. The important thing is, you should know what to avoid - atleast be in a frame of mind to know which ones are good and which are not. Go to your shop. Note down the exact model number / revision and research on the Internet.

I repeat, no "brand" can be "termed" as "good" - so, please don't go for the generalisation. Always research for a particular model.

*My local computer dealer says that he puts iBall 500w PSU (or some other) in every computer and they work fine?? What should I do?*
well, your local computer dealer is a moron. *Not exactly a moron, but highly misinformed.* Not his mistake though. His job is to sell and that's all he knows. The state of intelligence of Indian computer dealers and Indian general public is well known. Don't believe them. Their knowledge is limited and myopic.

Here's an example - **Captian Doomz** *Click here.*

Also, there isn't any need of blindly believing what people tell you on this forum or some other forum. There are many portals where you can ask questions and know more. Do your own research.  It takes effort, but it's worth it. Social networking websites like Twitter, Facebook and Orkut aren't the best places to ask questions. There are very few right guys out there.

*I don't have any good PSU available at my dealer. What should I do?*
Shop online unless you think India is still living in 1980. There are various payment methods - Cash deposit/Demand Draft, Net banking and Debit/Credit Card. These vary from dealer to dealer anyways. It is your job - don't expect the forum members to spoon feed you. *And make sure that the dealer gives you a proper bill.*

*One small advice - PROVIDE FULL AND EXACT INFO.*
If you are creating a thread asking for a new graphic card *you HAVE to mention the EXACT company, make and model of your Power Supply (SMPS).* Exact specifications of your system would be helpful too.

"i have a 400w power supply" --- this is wrong.
"i have a 400w power supply from Corsair" --- this is again wrong.

"i have Corsair CX400 power supply" --- this is right.


This thread isn't for the well-informed. It is for someone who is new. I know I have generalised, but it is for the good, not for the bad. Those who are aware of the Indian scenario, will completely agree with me. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice little piece of information combined in one post.


P.S. nice to see you back.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw some people using i-ball and Mora PSU and frying up their PC when they added a GPU which don't even demands external power.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2011)

*Irrespective of the brand/product:* Always insist on a bill- a proper bill- even if he's your chacha's mama's kaka's, bhai's, behen's friend. I'll not take the brand's name *((because of the reason is that I've heard from proper sources but I haven't seen one in Mumbai but heard it happening slow in Delhi))*, but a good impression is made that we *might* see bunch of idiots duplicating the stuff. Ofcourse every company has their way of dealing such nuisance (and some don't). So the only way you can protect yourself is by having a proper bill. Same goes for earphones and flash drives/memory cards. 

Also, handful (for now) of the well-known dealers apparently have started their own "service" centre. I am not sure if they get a contract or anything from companies or if they take it in their own hands- but if its possible for you to go to the service centre/distri- go for it. But irrespective of who it is, if its a repaired unit, and the void seal is broken, insist them to either put a new one of give you a fresh replacement. Check the A/C adapter with the power supply as well. Some brands give decent psu but the A/C adapter is small. 

I am not sure who brings XFX and Glacialtech power supplies in India and if its a permanent thing. Last time I checked, Gigabyte superb 460 is brought in by a distributor. If people are well-familiar with transcend's case, there have been times where distributors have ditched sales, distribution and service support in the middle. At the end of the day, consumers get affected. I don't trust Tirupathi, I don't trust SMC, ITWares, Lynx-India. Somewhat the same for Prime ABGB but the good thing about them for now is that their support works for me and they give a proper bill. Rashi is beyond the level of "not trusting".

*P.S.* Don't generalize. Sometimes when brands release newer version in a series that is well-known to be bad do at times release some good units. But give importance to model number on the unit and Rev number.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice article.

Also avoid Frontech PSU's.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Oct 10, 2011)

oh i never knew cooler master PSU was bad i own a cooler master GX 550w since i saw the reviews of it to be ok i went with it
well anyways i have been using cooler master PSU for about an year and i guess no problem has cropped up yet let's see
also about bad PSU *@ico* - you can add one more to the list a company named *TAG*
i had brought that PSU of 750w well it failed 3 times as of now 
so you can surely say TAG PSU are totally crappy and even their after service is bad..


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 10, 2011)

guys,what about mron..?i have seen a lot in S.P.road.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 10, 2011)

this can also be added
We welcome you an exhilarating experience with ENTERAGE


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 10, 2011)

ADD FOXIN also.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Frontech is the most popular PS Brand in Kolkata.

Also , Zebronics is cheap but not Crap Desi Brand , some of their models are good enough for entry level PCs.

Same goes for CM , not all of their PSU are 'crap' .. no need for generalizations .

ALso , one personal experience also does not make the brand 'crap' ... a friend of mine had XFX 550Wwhich failed 2 times in the first 2 months, no reason to say it is a crap brand  , maybe it was a one-off incident.

Finally , i admit i have a Frontech 500W PSU myself for my old PC , Athlon II x2 250 , Gigabyte M68 [ Got it for Rs 416 , 3 months back , earlier had used an iBall 450W for 5 ½ years .. ]
I *DO NOT* recommended anyone to buy it , i certaily WARN everyone NOT to add a GFX Card on it... but sometimes it is hard to include a 2k+ PSU on a 20k budget PC. I am sorry but this is the truth and even many people here use rather cheap PSUs because just disposing it off just like that  is quite hard as it is waste of money (I know , if it burst more money will go down te drain , but still ... ) .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ For those on budget there is i think an FSP oem model for 1k

FSP >> PC Power Supply >> ATX 12V ver.2.3 >> EGA,(90)


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> *Irrespective of the brand/product:* Always insist on a bill- a proper bill- even if he's your chacha's mama's kaka's, bhai's, behen's friend. I'll not take the brand's name *((because of the reason is that I've heard from proper sources but I haven't seen one in Mumbai but heard it happening slow in Delhi))*, but a good impression is made that we *might* see bunch of idiots duplicating the stuff. Ofcourse every company has their way of dealing such nuisance (and some don't). So the only way you can protect yourself is by having a proper bill. Same goes for earphones and flash drives/memory cards.
> 
> Also, handful (for now) of the well-known dealers apparently have started their own "service" centre. I am not sure if they get a contract or anything from companies or if they take it in their own hands- but if its possible for you to go to the service centre/distri- go for it. But irrespective of who it is, if its a repaired unit, and the void seal is broken, insist them to either put a new one of give you a fresh replacement. Check the A/C adapter with the power supply as well. Some brands give decent psu but the A/C adapter is small.
> 
> ...


This.



mitraark said:


> but sometimes it is hard to include a 2k+ PSU on a 20k budget PC. I am sorry but this is the truth and even many people here use rather cheap PSUs because just disposing it off just like that  is quite hard as it is waste of money (I know , if it burst more money will go down te drain , but still ... ) .


honestly, I'm not a fan of cramping configs to fit in a budget which takes place all over the forum. It is better to shell out a couple of grands extra for the sake of reliability rather to regret later.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer the XFX's Pro series.  Btw there are more crap PSU makers like Frontech, Foxin, Bitec, Colors, Tech-com, etc. iBall makes much better PSU's than these crappy companies.


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw there is one *Odyssy* with cabinet. i asked about the price of the PSU it is rs450 then it is crap too....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 16, 2011)

Also before blindly buying anything dfrom anyones suggestion just google and read revies in at least three different reputed sites like Johnyguru etc...

You can also check user revies on sites like newegg etc....

Just don't thinlk if this worked with my friend pc it will work with mine...

Many time peoples come to me saying that their pc is not working.. And in 99% cases it is the bad PSU who kills the mobo or proccy or GPU...

Also I met a guy who was an Hardware Engineer from some Rambharose institute.... And he told me that 450 watts is the standard PSU capacity and there is no more wattage in case of PC... Beware of this type of people


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2011)

@ico dude.. CM Extreme Series is not crap man.. I had this CM Extreme 500 W & I ran GTX 260 Sonic, Sapphire 4890 (not at once) with 2 HDDs, a DVD Writer, Quad Core 95 W TDP AMD, Triple Core 95 W Phenom II 720 BE at 3.6 GHz without any problems since last 2 years.. Also, my friend used to run Phenom II 940 BE along with the same specs with a Cooler Master HAF 922 cabby.. I don't think that they are that bad although you can't compare it with Corsair..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2011)

hellknight said:


> @ico dude.. CM Extreme Series is not crap man.. I had this CM Extreme 500 W & I ran GTX 260 Sonic, Sapphire 4890 (not at once) with 2 HDDs, a DVD Writer, Quad Core 95 W TDP AMD, Triple Core 95 W Phenom II 720 BE at 3.6 GHz without any problems since last 2 years.. Also, my friend used to run Phenom II 940 BE along with the same specs with a Cooler Master HAF 922 cabby.. I don't think that they are that bad although you can't compare it with Corsair..



They are awful in comparison for the alternatives available for the same price. And add a bit you'll have a quality PSU. Absolutely not worth the price, at all

Check out
*www.overclock.net/power-supplies/782991-coolermaster-refresh.html


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 17, 2011)

According to jonnyguru also they r just average PSUs not the vfm for the price


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Just don't thinlk if this worked with my friend pc it will work with mine...


and also dont think that if it worked fine on your PC it will work fine for others/friends....


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

I was a total noob about PC hardware 8 months back and bought a Frontech Case + 450W PSU as recommended by the shopkeeper.

My motherboard was killed within 15 days. Thankfully Intel replaced my motherboard. I did some research about PC hardware and PSUs then, became a Veteran at TomsHardware, bought a Corsair CX430 and threw that Frontech one away!

Never ever buy these PSUs :

Frontech, Tech-Com, iBall, Zebronics, Intex, Rosewill (except hive series), Cooler Master (except Silent Pro).

Shoopkeepers will woo you, but do NOT listen to them.

These are trusted PSU manufacturers : 
Seasonic, Corsair, Antec, XFX, OCZ, Enermax, LEPA, PC Power & Cooling.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

Add Enermax and PC Power & Cooling (part of the OCZ group) to the good brands list.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice thread....

Gigabyte is also good in PSU


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the thread. 

but explain me something, i have been hearing many negative views regarding cooler master, but check my sig..... the cooler master served me 3+years without a single issue, even when games are run for long times like 2-3 days continuous or even upto 2 weeks with 2-3 hours rest a day (kept my MMO games running even when i was off). i agree it's efficiency is low, but what other than this could cause such bad reputation?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ You are just one of the lucky users. And also one can't expect only 70% efficiency and poor ripple from a PSU made by good brand such as cooler master. 
And the main reason is: many users lost their valuable PC components due to CM's extreme power series.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 24, 2011)

Their Silent Pro series is pretty decent in terms of build quality, IMO.

Low end products are horrible, however. Like, Extreme Power Plus, or GX series.


----------



## billamama (Nov 30, 2011)

@ico

Sorry to ask but can you recommend some reliable online stores, if possible?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 30, 2011)

I can second that both iBall and Intex PSUs are crap. I have been through both of them. But I have used a CM Extreme Power Plus PSU with a low powered graphic card (HD4670) and it served me well for 2+ years. It is now in my father's computer and I am pretty sure it will serve him for a really long time. I don't know if it makes a difference but I always had a stabilizer connected with it.
Another thing I have seen with local brands is that they are really light in weight as compared to quality units. It is a (really) rough indicator of the quality.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

billamama said:


> @ico
> 
> Sorry to ask but can you recommend some reliable online stores, if possible?


Primeabgb.com

You are in Kolkata. You should have models from Seasonic, Corsair and Tagan available.


----------



## suvajit (Dec 4, 2011)

*thanks for such a nice article.........*


----------



## Shrutesh (Dec 15, 2011)

Good thread probably am gonna need this 

I had read this somewere way back say 5to 6 years back.

If u have to buy amongst the crappy one and have to choose from amongst the ones with equivalent power wattage go with the heavier ones 

Its got something to do with heatsinks ... More powertransisters / components need bigger better heatsinks hence better power

But with brands like antec etc available for as low as 2k its worth spending that extra i guess


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I see some people vouching for iBall, zebronics etc. Trust me, iBall is really really bad and Zebronics ones that cost 1.5k are also useless. If you are spending that much, better spend 500 bucks more and get FSP or Corsair.

And saying that fitting a 2k PSU in a budget PC is difficult is silly. Now the situation has changed slightly, but earlier people would not go for AMD instead of Intel saying they'd never heard of. In those times, C2D combo cost around 4k more than slightly lower performing Athlon, but people were ready to buy C2D.
But if told to buy a good PSU by spending 1.5k extra, they suddenly started facing a budget crunch. It was crazy, it still is.
Just 4 months back one of my friends was ready to buy i3 when it was costing 23k total. I made him buy Athlon II X4 640 coz of 880G's graphics performance. It cost 21k. But he still did not buy a corsair CX400 PSU which I suggested him.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^want to taste biriyani cooked in candle light.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Shrutesh said:


> But with brands like *cm *, antec etc available for as low as 2k its worth spending that extra i guess




A huge NO to Cooler Master.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2011)

Ignoring the substandard power supplies, its important to know if a product is replaced or repaired. If its repaired, the question arrives: Is it repaired properly by the proper people with proper tools and proper replacement parts and if they are tested properly!!

I think what we need to do is if people have power supplies that are RMAed, we could keep a track record of how many gets a fresh replacement, refurb or repaired. Most of us have Corsair units anyways, who have a good track record by giving a fresh replacement.


----------



## noob (Dec 27, 2011)

excellent article..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Another brand to add to the list

Tech Comm

yes. Its crap. And by good proportions. Sam has bought one of these power supply as a internim Psu. Rs.450 for 450w unit. The box had things like lightning proof and ultra durable. Also it was written in proud letters 66% efficiency which I highly doubt.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

68% efficiency. weights half that of my FSP & maybe a quarter if you compare to Corsair/Seasonic stuff. absolute crap.


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey *ico*., thumps-up & thanks for the thread ., very good job.,


----------



## Anish (Jan 19, 2012)

I should have read this beforehand. I was convinced to buy a PSU. the company name was HuntKey. any one here heared about that company? is it good?
Is it better I change the psu? Because i dont wanna loose my other components.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2012)

read a few reviews about huntkey. cheap & safe. btw which series & model?


----------



## Anish (Jan 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> read a few reviews about huntkey. cheap & safe. btw which series & model?



I cant find that dude. its written as 450W and something in chinese or korean (i dont know what the heck it is). and a green sticker written  ISE. It came bundled with the huntkey cabinet. Do i need to replace it? as of now, no trouble since i bought.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

what about hytech PSUs


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> what about hytech PSUs


Adding to the blacklist.


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 14, 2012)

i need a psu for my pc as i got it wrong at the first time due to lack of the knowledge. as now im somewhat aware that the system can fail at any moment, i want to change the psu as soon as possible. suggest me the wattage required for the configuration mentioned below:-

AMD Bull Dozer FX 6100(6 core), 3.3 ghz// 8gb ddr3 ram// radeon HD 6450 // gigabyte 880gm usb3 // 1 TB sata HDD (seagate) // "*cooler master elite power 350w * "

i use hardcore 3d softwares and i use my pc fro rendering in 3d.. plz suggest me a suitable wattage of psu that can go well n stable with my configuration. plz help me..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

enterobotica said:


> i need a psu for my pc as i got it wrong at the first time due to lack of the knowledge. as now im somewhat aware that the system can fail at any moment, i want to change the psu as soon as possible. suggest me the wattage required for the configuration mentioned below:-
> 
> AMD Bull Dozer FX 6100(6 core), 3.3 ghz// 8gb ddr3 ram// radeon HD 6450 // gigabyte 880gm usb3 // 1 TB sata HDD (seagate) // "*cooler master elite power 350w * "
> 
> i use hardcore 3d softwares and i use my pc fro rendering in 3d.. plz suggest me a suitable wattage of psu that can go well n stable with my configuration. plz help me..



wrong thread for asking this.
All queries regarding power supply here
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
and also mention your budget.


----------



## d33p (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the valued information....I was going to buy a Zebronics Platinum 500W SMPS but after seeing this thread I have changed my mind and buy from reputed manufacturers only !


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 24, 2012)

For those doubting this thread, I'll leave my personal experience here for all to read:

I have a moderate gaming PC (due to changing hardware, I'll just mention the power levels: 95W CPU, 150W GPU, 4 HDDs, 1 DVD drive, 2 exhaust fans). The optimal power requirements for this type of PC are in the range of 450-500W.

I had this PC equipped with a VIP 600W until very recently. It ran it decently enough, I played my games, I watched videos, surfed the internet, everything basically worked. I had a little nagging issue with one of my HDDs oddly taking a longer time to seek if remained unused for a while. I put it down to a BIOS bug and lived with it for a time.

In the course of diagnosing some other issues, I thought it would be a good idea to go in for a better PSU. So I bought an Antec. After plugging it in, I was surprised to see all the little issues gone. No more little pauses while browsing my HDD, no more odd hangs during virus scanning (I always thought that was a bug with my scanner!), and a smoother gaming experience because the GPU wasn't throttling down as much as it used to before I replaced the PSU.

Funny as hell, the Antec I bought was the VP550P, which is "only 550W" compared to the VIP "600W". Heck, when I bought the VIP, I thought that even if it's only effectively a 450W unit it should still do the job since my PC won't need more. Guess I was wrong.

For all you guys, this is the first hand experience and a benefit that was realized by a gut feeling.

Those VIP units are still fine if you're not hooking up a high end GPU or 4 HDDs (i.e. your system is strictly low-end mainstream), but if you want to put powerful hardware, you're going to want to deliver reliable power.

In retrospect, the only thought I have is that perhaps I should have gone for a Corsair or Seasonic since those are cheaper for similar wattages compared to the 4.3K I paid for the Antec VP550P, but nevertheless I got a good product.


----------



## devx (Feb 28, 2012)

Add *D-Tech* my friend has 1 PSU and cabinet of this following company., and a very cheap material with most lower quality. _12v = 23A_


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 9, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^ For those on budget there is i think an FSP oem model for 1k
> 
> FSP >> PC Power Supply >> ATX 12V ver.2.3 >> EGA,(90)



is it available in india ?? Service center ??
tried google but cant find (for mumbai)



AcceleratorX said:


> For those doubting this thread, I'll leave my personal experience here for all to read:
> 
> I have a moderate gaming PC
> 
> Funny as hell, the Antec I bought was the VP550P, which is "only 550W" compared to the VIP "600W". Heck, when I bought the VIP, I thought that even if it's only effectively a 450W unit it should still do the job since my PC won't need more. Guess I was wrong.



Thnx for sharing, as mostly newones cant figure it out that smps is giving problems. And specially when we have "All VIP fan - Dealers".

your review has helped me.


----------



## gamer_again (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anybody heard about UMAX psu ? One of my friend is using this.


----------



## devx (Apr 13, 2012)

gamer_again said:


> Has anybody heard about UMAX psu ? One of my friend is using this.



Yes., i have its cabinet


----------



## kARTechnology (May 20, 2012)

add "zippys" also


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2012)

another is SUPERCOMP.

Can we have a blacklist for UPS also?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

Blacklist for UPS? For what?
iball UPS are said to be cr@p. 
I've one iball 600VA UPS which is being used from 2006 and still running strong (gives 5-6 minutes of backup to a system which consumes ~400Watt of power). So, I guess there is no meaning of blacklist of UPS.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 14, 2012)

i mean to say like PSUs are there UPSes also that we need to avoid? A CORSAIR TX or HX  OR ANY HIGH END PSUs paired with a local desi UPS will work great? will there be any technical flaws for it?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll test pair my HX850 @low load with my only UPS later today and post the result by midnight.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

Tested now. No switching delay. So, I guess low quality of UPS can be paired with high end SMPS without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for the info. Then why APC is suggested almost everytime for a new build instead of local desi UPSes which are much cheaper. What is the speciality of APC over the others?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 23, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> thanks for the info. Then why APC is suggested almost everytime for a new build instead of local desi UPSes which are much cheaper. What is the speciality of APC over the others?



I too have the same questionand dont have apc service in my area and VGUARD ups says they have door to door service and just call them in case of a problem


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought a iBall Sprinter 500W PSU about 2 yrs ago & it just crapped out on me 4 days ago. Thank god nothing was burnt, etc. Just the PSU made a sound of current flashing & it wouldn't power the mobo again. Now I'll be selling my entire 2008 "ancient" rig  & getting a new rig with branded parts. Just letting it out there....don't buy iBall any PSU ever!!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 29, 2012)

does anyone here have any bad experiences with VIP PSU's ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> does anyone here have any bad experiences with VIP PSU's ?



Well, VIP PSUs are so called bad PSUs. Period.


----------



## sumirandhamaskar (Jul 7, 2012)

i m  going to buy a new i5 2500 processor and a hd 6870 gpu,can u suggest me a PSU with minimal budget and yet b good. Pls mention d model with pricing...........


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

sumirandhamaskar said:


> i m  going to buy a new i5 2500 processor and a hd 6870 gpu,can u suggest me a PSU with minimal budget and yet b good. Pls mention d model with pricing...........



Buy Corsair GS600 @4K.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2012)

Everyone there keep your eyes open for Corsair CX430 it ain't good ....

See for *CX 430 v2..*


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

Original Corsair CX430(V1) isn't available anywhere. Only V2 is available.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought this would be helpful for people looking for cheap PSU's AnandTech - 350-450W Roundup: 11 Cheap PSUs


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

What a answer. Laughing like hell after reading the answer of this que : My local computer dealer says that he puts iBall 500w PSU (or some other) in every computer and they work fine?? What should I do?

Nice Humor @ico


----------



## hitesh (Sep 24, 2012)

What about colors-it psus ?


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, I live in bhubaneswar and they suggested me cabinet of i ball at Rs 1500 with warrenty for smps 3 yrs. I want to add a graphics card  2GB DDR3 priced at Rs 3200. I don't know the brands available here  because they normally sell the i ball, intex, supercomp, zebronics, oddyssey etc. What a normal standard power supply unit costs which would be in my budget which is not maximum lets say Rs 2500 or below. Let me the brands avaliable and their prices so that i may inquire about them. Originally my PC budget was 26 thousand but reading this thread, I think i will try to invest in good power supply even if we dont have power flacutations frequently but i am worried about my graphics card. Normally local dealers don't store much branded items and even if i buy online, the problem with warrenty may occur with no service center present. Also the shopkeeper whom you buy everything but not the power supply doesnt want to help you out as you did not purchase from him. Its ok if you purchase the power supply through him whether branded or not


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 5, 2012)

Corsair VS450 would be the cheapest option, which you'll get around 2300-2400.


----------



## Myth (Oct 5, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Hello, I live in bhubaneswar and they suggested me cabinet of i ball at Rs 1500 with warrenty for smps 3 yrs. I want to add a graphics card  2GB DDR3 priced at Rs 3200. I don't know the brands available here  because they normally sell the i ball, intex, supercomp, zebronics, oddyssey etc. What a normal standard power supply unit costs which would be in my budget which is not maximum lets say Rs 2500 or below. Let me the brands avaliable and their prices so that i may inquire about them. Originally my PC budget was 26 thousand but reading this thread, I think i will try to invest in good power supply even if we dont have power flacutations frequently but i am worried about my graphics card. Normally local dealers don't store much branded items and even if i buy online, the problem with warrenty may occur with no service center present. Also the shopkeeper whom you buy everything but not the power supply doesnt want to help you out as you did not purchase from him. Its ok if you purchase the power supply through him whether branded or not



There are power fluctuation in bbsr once in a while. Good decision on taking a proper psu.
The suggested corsair VS450 is a good buy (maybe the best in your budget) and it has a service centre near rly crossing sahidnagar.


----------



## april (Oct 7, 2012)

how's THERMALTAKE PSU?


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, I have seen these 3 models-

Corsair- VS 450

Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply,  True 550W 550 Watt SMPS

Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU


All coming under Rs 2700. But coolermaster do not have a service center here in Bhubaneswar and Corsair has and Gigabyte(may be). But i want to know which would be the good value for money starting with the lowest.

My specs-

i3 second generation 2100

PH 61 Asus

4 GB DDR3 Ram

500 Gb Sata HDD

20 inch LED monitor 

Graphics card- HD 6670 or GTS 450

                                      Thanks. I have although decided for Corsair VS 450 because it has the service center facility but still i would like to know your view.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 8, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Hello, I have seen these 3 models-
> 
> Corsair- VS 450
> 
> ...



VS450 is best out of all these and if budget allows then Corsair cx430 could be a better option



april said:


> how's THERMALTAKE PSU?



Amazing but availability is very less


----------



## april (Oct 9, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Amazing but availability is very less


only curious.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 11, 2012)

april said:


> only curious.



Looks like good one. I saw one from usa on ebay. Another on Rate to Rate and third on primeabgb or somewhere else.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 13, 2012)

What would be the ideal power supply to these combinations-

i3 2nd generation 2120+ HD 6670

i3 2nd generation 2120+ HD 6770

i5 750+ HD 6670

i5 750+ HD 6770

Thanks. I have decided to buy VS 450 from Corsair. Please reply so that i can change my mind or not.


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2012)

VS 450 is OK, but check out CX 430-CX 500. specially CX 500. they're better.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> What would be the ideal power supply to these combinations-
> 
> i3 2nd generation 2120+ HD 6670
> 
> ...



In every case VS450 or CX430V2 will suffice.
But if you haven't bought any components yet, I think you should serious consider against buying i5-750. Its EOLed ~1 year ago.


----------



## hitesh (Oct 13, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Corsair VS450 would be the cheapest option, which you'll get around 2300-2400.


Better get a cx430. It is better 



nickreynold said:


> Hello, I have seen these 3 models-
> 
> Corsair- VS 450
> 
> ...




Same answer  , cx430


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 13, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Better get a cx430. It is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, Please tell me about the same about-

i3 2nd generation 2120+ HD 7750.

How come CX 430 V2 is better than VS 450 as its 20 watts less. Sorry for asking but i am new at these kind of power supply as i have been using cheap PSU for my old pc for a long time.



d6bmg said:


> In every case VS450 or CX430V2 will suffice.
> But if you haven't bought any components yet, I think you should serious consider against buying i5-750. Its EOLed ~1 year ago.



Thanks but I have not decided yet. I think in my budget for causal gaming and computing, I should stick to i3 2nd generation 2120.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

not going into technical details consider it like this: pentium G620 dual core 2.6GHz(based on same architecture as core i 2xxxx sandybridge series) is faster than older 3GHz core2duo.corsair CX series is technically superior than VS series which is a budget model made specifically for India/China region(VS450 is not available globally but CX series is).

P.S.by CX series i mean CXV2.the original CX series was not as good & to protect its image corsair launched V2 of CX series.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends,

              After a lots of discussion and helping from friends like you here, I purchased the Corsair CX430V2 for my yet to be built new PC. Since it is not available locally, I had to ask my brother to bring it from Neheru place, new delhi and he purchased it today's evening. I asked him to look for VS 450 and CX430 V2 models as these models were suggested in mu budget. The prices were Rs 2050 and Rs 2350 respectively plus 5% service tax. I choose the later and asked him to see whether its V2 model or not. The shopkeeper told him its the V2 model and i asked him to see the sticker on the power supply which he said is written as- Builder series V2. The item was seal packed but when my brother told that he will be taking it outside delhi, the person tested the power supply by running it. It cost me Rs 2500( 2350 plus 5% tax plus 2% for card swipe). He will be bringing it to Bhubaneswar on 19th. So, now i have to decide which graphics card to buy. My choices are-

1) HD 6670 most probably

2) HD 6770 may be

3) HD 7750 not sure

4) GTS 450 not sure

I am not a avid gamer so I think 1 or 2 would be suffice for my causal gaming needs. But I see if there is not much price difference between  these cards( lets say 500-1000) I may switch to 3 or 4. But the problem is whether my power supply will be able to handle it or not. I took the PSU test at MSI and Coolermaster website and the results are below-

My config-

i3 2nd generation 2120

4/8 GB DDR3 Ram( I tested for 2 sticks i.e 8GB)

500GB sata HDD

20 inch LED monitor(i ball/Samsung/Dell)

USB 2.0 1 TB HDD( earlier used to back up data as my old HDD was only 40 GB but now i may not need it regularly as i used earlier but still i checked for this too. Luckily I got it for RS 3500 as the stocks were not selling but after i bought due to the shortage of HDD, the same were sold for Rs 5500. This needed both USB cable to transfer and additional power via adapter. Brand Buffalo. Now it has became slow and sent for repairs costing me all my data loss but after 1 yr of rigorous use  )

USB DVD RW Buffalo which i wont be using as i will have internal DVD RW from Asus.

I don't know the CPU code as stated in MSI website for testing but lets say these are the results(in watts)-minimum

HD 6670- MSI- N/A   Coolermaster-263

HD 6770-  MSI- N/A   Coolermaster-298

HD 7750- MSI-N/A  Coolermaster-265 it consumes less power which surprises me 

GTS 450- MSI-N/A   Coolermaster- 309

 N/A- non avaliability of code for i3 2nd generation 2120 processor
I am hearing that ATI may cut prices so I may wait for few days but I want to decide before hand so that I can buy at that time. I inquired about the prices of HD series and the person at abacus peripherals who is the dealer and service provider here said the only one card is here  which is Powercolor HD 7770 priced at Rs 9000(after inquiring that whether i am a shop owner or individual) which is I think out of my budget and needs. I have to search other shops too and talk to my dealer also if he can get me one. otherwise i will go online and prices at filpkart or ebay are-

HD 6670- Rs 6000-6500

HD 6770- Rs 7200-7500

HD 7750- Rs 8200-8500

GTS- Rs 8200-Rs 8500

Please let me know the cards best for me in value, power consumption and performance starting from the lowest. A big thanks to all.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Sapphire HD7770 @8.2K
Search for it and if you can find it buy it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

cx430v2 is enough even for gts450 though if you are a casual gamer gts450 will be an overkill.for a casual play of titles like call of duty & some racing games even a 6670 should suffice at medium settings but if you are not sure about future then go with radeon 7xxx series.

P.S.radeon 6670 should be available for ~5200 in nehru place.


----------



## hitesh (Oct 14, 2012)

@rickreynold
cx430 v2 will handle all of the cards mentioned . Also the price of gts450 is not justified so you had be better off getting 7770 as suggested by d6bmg
You can search for a 6790 too. Almost equal to 7770 and around 1k cheaper

@whitestar - GTS 450 wouldn't be an overkill.  Would just be adequate


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 14, 2012)

@ico can u tell me the price of tempest evo and a good shop in nehru place delhi _________________sorry for off topic !!!!!!!


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sapphire HD7770 @8.2K
> Search for it and if you can find it buy it.



The Price in my city as mentioned in my comment is Rs 9000/- and its from powercolor brand. i am trying to see whether i can find another brand for this with a price cut. I live in bhubaneswar and normally the shopkeepers do  not keep high end cards as they dont sell much.  They sell 2GB DDR3 at Rs 3200 and people who do not know much about card fancies about the 2GB and buys as its almost 5k cheaper. The problem happens afterwards when they face problem when try to run everything on it. By the way, the price you quoted is from which shop or site? I know its not from Bhubaneswar but just want to know. Thanks



whitestar_999 said:


> cx430v2 is enough even for gts450 though if you are a casual gamer gts450 will be an overkill.for a casual play of titles like call of duty & some racing games even a 6670 should suffice at medium settings but if you are not sure about future then go with radeon 7xxx series.
> 
> P.S.radeon 6670 should be available for ~5200 in nehru place.



Thanks for information but i think as suggested I will surely go for future proof and may settle for HD7770 or HD 7750 depending upon the price.  I do not know why but i had liking for HD series but the shop owners tell me to go for nvidia. May be its the brand name here in the bhubaneswar market and people know much about nvidia through its fancy advertisements and shopkeepers stock them in much. I am not saying nvidia is not good but so is ATI. Its just like Intel and AMD both having good products but people prefer Intel because they are much aware of only this brand. By the way what is a overkill? One of my teacher hand quad processor and cheap supercomp smps with 8 gb DDR3 ram and GTS 450 but he complained that the system was shutting down or not running well. After he bought Zebronics 600w power supply(Not his fault though as after inquiring 2-3 good shops, they said Zebronics is the only they had or i ball 500 watt both priced at Rs 2300 and Rs 2100 respectively or the cheap ones from Rs 450-750).He bought Zebronics and he said that his system is running well now. He uses Adobe CS 5.5 for all video editing work like Premiere Pro, After Effects, Maya 2012, 3dsmax 2012 and other video editing softwares.



hitesh said:


> @rickreynold
> cx430 v2 will handle all of the cards mentioned . Also the price of gts450 is not justified so you had be better off getting 7770 as suggested by d6bmg
> You can search for a 6790 too. Almost equal to 7770 and around 1k cheaper
> 
> @whitestar - GTS 450 wouldn't be an overkill.  Would just be adequate



Thanks but as mentioned the powercolor brand is there @Rs 9000/- but i will search for other brands if possible. Also i may wait for price cut rumors by ATI if its true. Is HD 6790 is a future proof card and also good for my config,need for causal gaming and power supply. I will update about the availability of other cards locally and also their prices and then ask for your suggestion. Well, i can get them online too but the chances are bargain is low and if you buy locally then if some warranty problem occurs you can simply hand over the card to the dealer and he takes it to service otherwise you have to search for service center of you own and take care of everything. I bought a 1 TB buffalo external powered HDD cheap and it developed problem. The shopkeeper said the service can be found locally but he had to send it to Chennai via courier after contacting with the company. I hope to get a replacement.



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> @ico can u tell me the price of tempest evo and a good shop in nehru place delhi _________________sorry for off topic !!!!!!!



I think you should check these links out. The second link was the shop from which my brother bought the Corsair CX 430 V2(although i was planning for VS 450 initially which is also available)with reasonable price of Rs 2500(tax paid 5% and card charges 2%). The shopkeeper showed my brother the Corsair builder series V2 sticker for conformation and also ran the power supply when my brother said he will be taking it for use outside New Delhi.I hope it helps.

*www.npithub.com/

*nehruplaceitzone.com/products.php?cid=204
(its graphics card page but you can search for your item from left side bar)

Another shop at neheru place-

*www.smcinternational.in/

If you cant find your product just give them a call and they will let you know because sometimes they do not update the website.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

by overkill i meant someone who plays games for few hours in a week & does not concern himself much with visual/eye candy setting(medium is fine,no high/ultra).however if one intends to play latest titles just a few days/weeks after the launch & with reasonable visual effects with at least 1366*768 resolution then a good mid-range card like 6850 or equivalent is must.

p.s. PL Computers is the only shop along with one other in entire nehru place which stock corsair smps & depending on luck FSP saga(i bought FSP saga II 400W from there).


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Hello, Please tell me about the same about-
> 
> i3 2nd generation 2120+ HD 7750.



VS450 or CX430 will suffice.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 16, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> by overkill i meant someone who plays games for few hours in a week & does not concern himself much with visual/eye candy setting(medium is fine,no high/ultra).however if one intends to play latest titles just a few days/weeks after the launch & with reasonable visual effects with at least 1366*768 resolution then a good mid-range card like 6850 or equivalent is must.
> 
> p.s. PL Computers is the only shop along with one other in entire nehru place which stock corsair smps & depending on luck FSP saga(i bought FSP saga II 400W from there).



 I was lucky too to find out PL computer shop on the net with all contact details and address and guided my brother there. otherwise he would have to run around shops inquiring about Corsair brand and the specific CX 430 V2 model. You metinoned  HD 6850 but i think it would a over budget for me(earlier my budget was 5k for 2GB DDR3 but now I have extened it to 8k or max 8.5k). As i am not that much avid gamer and used to play games at 800*600 resolution on 15" screen, you could imagine the high leap i will be taking. So i think at average resolution would do for me.I think HD 6850 costs above 10k. I may settle for 6770 or 7770 although i have to be sure about price. what do you say?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2012)

then 7770 looks good.sapphire 7770 is available for ~8600 in nehru place(cost2cost,they have moved btw to bigger showroom at 1st Floor, Farm Bhawan, 14-15) & msi 7770 OC edition is available for ~8200 at smcinternational.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 18, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> then 7770 looks good.sapphire 7770 is available for ~8600 in nehru place(cost2cost,they have moved btw to bigger showroom at 1st Floor, Farm Bhawan, 14-15) & msi 7770 OC edition is available for ~8200 at smcinternational.



Thanks for the info about both the cards. I will keep those cards and shop names in mind so that if I can not get good brands locally or the price is higher, I may ask my brother to go to these shops personally and bring me the card next time he comes home(probably around Jan 2013).


----------



## drkks (Oct 30, 2012)

This is really nice and informative. Thank you.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 31, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> then 7770 looks good.sapphire 7770 is available for ~8600 in nehru place(cost2cost,they have moved btw to bigger showroom at 1st Floor, Farm Bhawan, 14-15) & msi 7770 OC edition is available for ~8200 at smcinternational.



I think I may opt for MSI OC edition because it has service center here in bhubaneswar. But I am not sure about sapphire although the price difference is negligible. Also I am looking for Asus HD 7770 DC 1 GB DDR5 version which is more costlier. Msi have an advantage of two fans.By the way what is next upgrade for i3 2nd gen 2120, I mean i5 quad core or dual core.(Please tell me the name of the processors and price if you know them).Also will the i5 quad or dual+Asus P8H61+8GB DDR3+22 inch LED+HD 7770(OC or plain) will be Ok for my Corsair CX430V2 to handle? Thanks


----------



## chethanr (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought Corsair CX 430 4 month ago and now it stopped working. Smoke like PC is on fire. I contacted thier support via email and told them that I am located in india and how I can get the service. This is what they have to say(Casual and irresponsible reply) I seriously doubt their reputation. :::

Dear Chethan,

Thank you for contacting Corsair Customer Service.

The closest shipping hub from your location is in Hong Kong. As per the Corsair Warranty, customers are required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes and fees necessary to convey the defective item back to Corsair for replacement or exchange. Corsair pays for the replaced item’s outbound shipping to you. We recommend shipping your item via the most economical method which provides a tracking number, as Corsair is not responsible for any lost or misdirected shipments. You may be required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes, or other fees.Cor

Please feel free to contact us with any further questions or concerns.

Thank you for choosing Corsair.

Regards,

Justin G.
Customer Service Representative
Corsair
Corsair

It would cost me more than the product itself to ship this **** from my place to Hong Kong (FedEx says 3500+ Rupees)and I really don't know if it will reach them and they will send a replacement. So never buy Corsair. If it dosn't work, you just have to through it. So my advice never buy Corsair products. Spread the word!


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

chethanr said:


> I bought Corsair CX 430 4 month ago and now it stopped working. Smoke like PC is on fire. I contacted thier support via email and told them that I am located in india and how I can get the service. This is what they have to say(Casual and irresponsible reply) I seriously doubt their reputation. :::
> 
> Dear Chethan,
> 
> ...




I don't know why everybody is talking about Corsair on this thread? Isn't there any indian brand for the same? I doubt about that. Corsair like brand may be good in their field but the real problem comes when problem comes. Nobody will take responsibility for it. Who will bear charges for dispatching them outside country or even if your dealer send it there then will you wait for that time to get replacement? Service is main concern for everything. 
I have used iBall's service that is superb.
So please use only PSU's that have good service in India. It should solve the matter within time frame max 15 days. Otherwise a big no no. No hard feelings please.
Thanks.


----------



## Myth (Nov 15, 2012)

Find a local service center.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

chethanr said:


> I bought Corsair CX 430 4 month ago and now it stopped working. Smoke like PC is on fire. I contacted thier support via email and told them that I am located in india and how I can get the service. This is what they have to say(Casual and irresponsible reply) I seriously doubt their reputation. :::
> 
> Dear Chethan,
> 
> ...



That's causing a big concern for me. I never pondered over getting service, that too by shipping the PSU out of the country. Thanks for the info. Any comments, Anyone?


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 15, 2012)

Corsair Service center is handled by Kaizen. Find you nearest service center as advised my Myth(Its his help due to which I found one in my city and bought the corsair cx430v2 model).As far as people living in remote areas I think Kaizen offers service which also the dealer in New Delhi said-All India Service. Other reputed brands like coolermaster has no service center too(not in my city although regional office is there in another city 30 km from my city). Why everybody is talking about Corsair is because it provides cheapest reliable PSU in the price range which normally one can afford which most other brands don't. Even good brands have some defective series and you can say bad luck. HTC is a good brand in mobile but my brother's set developed problem and same is the case of most reliable brand at one time Nokia 1100 model which my father is using for 9 years but my uncle set developed problem within 3 months and he took a lot of trouble in getting it fixed. As for iball, same is the case of Zebronics which has some 600w PSU the same price range of corsair. its one's choice he or she has to make. China mobiles are flooding the market with much cheaper price and also the same feature as other branded mobiles offer and there are people who buy those sets too.

Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd., .::. Login

check for your city or nearest city from the above link.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

@ nickreynold: Thanks for guiding in the right direction.
Guys, we do have Corsair (Kaizen) Service Centres here in India too.
This link provides the location and addresses of the service centres.


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 16, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @ nickreynold: Thanks for guiding in the right direction.
> Guys, we do have Corsair (Kaizen) Service Centres here in India too.
> This link provides the location and addresses of the service centres.



Thanks and I have learnt how to help other people from friends like you in this forum only.


----------



## N73AB (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend is using a HYTECH power supply for almost a month and recently he installed a Radeon HD6670 1GB GDDR5. His machine is working fine without any prob. also i saw on youtube that HD4870 could potentially be run on a 305 W PSU.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 30, 2012)

So basically if I get a Corsair CX430 and something goes wrong with it all I need to do is to take it to that Kaizen service center? Or do I have to write long emails, argue with the manager at that place and then get it done after 3-4 months? Im looking for a reliable power supply, Im willing to spend around 2.7K on it, but thats it. And btw how is the Cooler Master Thunder series? And btw @N73AB, mostly you dont face problems immediately, my Friend too tried running a 6670 on a desi PSU. He started getting BSODs or something(Im not sure what it was cuz he couldnt describe it properly on the phone)!! I told him not to get a cheap one but he insisted that his computer _waale bhaiya_ who is a relative of his said that he can use 10K Graphic cards on that PSU  
In the end he Got a Corsair VS450 and its all good now. 
If you need more information read this and make your friend read it too.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 2, 2013)

With due respect to all members here who advised me to go for Corsair,I however went ahead with a cheap 600W PSU of SuperComp Brand.as I didn't feel it right to spend 2.5k on a 7yrs old computer.Its working fine till date,with no issues.
However,unfortunately I suggested that PSU to my friend who was going to build a budget PC,and that PSU went kaput with Smoke and Sparks within a week of usage.It was ordered from flipkart. After much hassle from flipkart,they agreed to replace it.The second one which we got worked flawlessly for almost 2 months,when it finally broke down burning the MOBO and GPU.
Ultimately,I had to bear all bashing from my friend;However I was still a bit relieved inside that the PC in question was not mine......and silently vowed not to touch Corsair ever again in future.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

the PSU you suggested to your friend was corsair? it went kaput 2 times? what was your friend's exact config and which model did you advice?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoiler






swiftshashi said:


> With due respect to all members here who advised me to go for Corsair,I however went ahead with a cheap 600W PSU of SuperComp Brand.as I didn't feel it right to spend 2.5k on a 7yrs old computer.Its working fine till date,with no issues.
> However,unfortunately I suggested that PSU to my friend who was going to build a budget PC,and that PSU went kaput with Smoke and Sparks within a week of usage.It was ordered from flipkart. After much hassle from flipkart,they agreed to replace it.The second one which we got worked flawlessly for almost 2 months,when it finally broke down burning the MOBO and GPU.
> Ultimately,I had to bear all bashing from my friend;However I was still a bit relieved inside that the PC in question was not mine......and silently vowed not to touch Corsair ever again in future.







Wow. This is depressing.  Yeah, Which one did you go for? The VS450 or the CX430?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 3, 2013)

^^
CX430......Lately,I've been hearing a lot of bad reviews about them.



anirbandd said:


> the PSU you suggested to your friend was corsair? it went kaput 2 times? what was your friend's exact config and which model did you advice?



Yes, there was a model called CX430....I asked for a suggestions from members here,However I turned down the plan of upgrading my 7 yr old PC,hence advised it to my friend when he had to build a new PC.I don't exactly remember his config in terms of MHz and all,but a rough one-Bought NEw-Core i3 23XX,4 GB DDR3 RAM,mobo was from ASUS AFAIR and PSU (Cx430)...As for graphics,he had not bought anything new,as he was out of budget and was on Intel HD 3000.Other things like DVD RW,HDD,fans etc were used from his old HP Pavilion PC.I advised him against reusing the old PSu from Hp,as from my previous experience,I know that their range is seriously restricted for any decent upgrade.

In the mean time,I also had ordered a PSU listed for 20000 Rs of Corsair 1200W on flipkart,It was meant to be temporarily used on my older PC and then shifted to my new RIG(which was planned earlier/the project was later dumped).I was however provided with a cheaper quote by TDF members and it proved to be a blessing in disguise.I cancelled the order from flipkart,and while I was waiting for my refund,I dumped the plan for building a new RIG overall.Thus,I was saved from being the privileged customer of Corsair;Not that I'm saying that its products are bad,but I fear that what would have happened if that 20k PSU would have burnt......I just can't trust on them now,seeing so many newer cases emerging for the brand.
**No hard feelings for its users,Wishing you all long trouble-free ownership period!!!***


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 5, 2013)

Does someone know why this is happening? Hearing lots of cases of this happening. :/ I was gonna buy a Corsair CX430 for my Trinity set up but this (and Trinity's low availability  ) was stopping me.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Does someone know why this is happening? *Hearing lots of cases of this happening.* :/ I was gonna buy a Corsair CX430 for my Trinity set up but this (and Trinity's low availability  ) was stopping me.





swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> CX430......*Lately,I've been hearing a lot of bad reviews about them.*
> -snip-




i'm sure you could quote some sources so that the cx430v2 users [like me] on this forum are warned of the unit.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 5, 2013)

Some? Here are 105 1/5 Reviews, and 37 2/5 Reviews all complaining about Dead-On-Arrival PSUs and others who dies in a year(Most in the first 5 months). New Egg Corsair CX430 reviews
I think getting one is a hit and miss kind of thing, Im not sure when a corsair PSU dies if it damages other components too. Ive been on this forum for 4 years active for 3, and everytime someone asks which entry level PSU should he buy, everyone suggests a Corsair CX430. But now THIS is holding me back. Im really getting frustrated reading all these reviews. And Im not sure how the Kaizen service is in Chandigarh, and IDK whether they'll replace it that very moment or take time(and some angry phonecalls and emails) while they 'investigate' the issue, IF something goes wrong. Thought I wouldnt have to worry about anything if I spent extra on a Corsair, Ive been recommending friends/family to go ahead with this very PSU, and now Im reading all these reviews about 'Smoked' PSUs!
Corsair,
Wht r u doing,
Corsair 
STAHP.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 9, 2013)

I have this friend from class who keeps suggesting me a PSU from a company called Circle.. Website was circlect.com

I know that this company is supposed to be blacklisted but he says that they make awesome psu and cabinets.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 9, 2013)

ico said:


> *VIP:* poor desi PSU. Stay away.


I myself have a VIP psu and it has been there for atleast 2 & 1/2 yrs.
Are these "desi" psus a hit-or-miss kind of thing ???


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I myself have a VIP psu and it has been there for atleast 2 & 1/2 yrs.
> Are these "desi" psus a hit-or-miss kind of thing ???


yap i have a iBall 400w PSU and its running for around 7-6y yrs !!!! and i run everything on it like a 8400gs graphikx card and it never had shown me down !


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I myself have a VIP psu and it has been there for atleast 2 & 1/2 yrs.
> Are these "desi" psus a hit-or-miss kind of thing ???



1. Your VIP PSU survived most probably because of your PC config.
2. Yes, desi PSUs are hit & miss thing, with the 'miss' chance being >95%.
Go figure.



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> yap i have a iBall 400w PSU and its running for around 7-6y yrs !!!! and i run everything on it like a 8400gs graphikx card and it never had shown me down !



Consider yourself just lucky.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 10, 2013)

I was planning to buy a cx430v2 psu..but after reading some reviews and this thread i think this product isn't reliable anymore..members should stop suggesting this model..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> I was planning to buy a cx430v2 psu..but after reading some reviews and this thread i think this product isn't reliable anymore..members should stop suggesting this model..



Which reviews, post the links.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which reviews, post the links.



Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK Builder Series CX430V2 - 80 Plus Certified Power Supply


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 11, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 1.
> Consider yourself just lucky.


hmm ....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK Builder Series CX430V2 - 80 Plus Certified Power Supply



Every component can be DOA or have some faulty units in a batch.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 12, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Every component can be DOA or have some faulty units in a batch.


yap !


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 12, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> I was planning to buy a cx430v2 psu..but after reading some reviews and this thread i think this product isn't reliable anymore..members should stop suggesting this model..


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> I was planning to buy a cx430v2 psu..but after reading some reviews and this thread i think this product isn't reliable anymore..members should stop suggesting this model..


It works fine. I have one. Unlucky americans.

Corsair CX430 V2 430W Review - jonnyguru


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

i can confirm.. *my CX430V2 runs for 15-16hrs normally/gaming*. *did video encoding [full load on CPU] for 12hrs straight.* no problem so far. i guess those guys were just unlucky.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 13, 2013)

ico said:


> It works fine. I have one. Unlucky americans.
> 
> Corsair CX430 V2 430W Review - jonnyguru



unlucky americans ??? rofl


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 13, 2013)

hey guys will the corsair cx430 v2 430 w be enough for this setup?---intel i5 3470,msi zhzza-g41 mobo, and a 7870?
if not suggest a psu within 3 k please??


----------



## Myth (Jan 13, 2013)

It will work fine if you dont oc the 7870.
Take a 500w psu to be safe.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 14, 2013)

500w? okay. thanks. which one would you suggest?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dont know what to do with *this* 
 
Its also a SLi certified PSU


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2013)

can anyone please review Gigabyte PoweRock 550w .. it looks really good for it's price.. it is 80+ certified as well


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

didnt find any on google??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2013)

nope, but there are sellers on ebay at a very competitive price tag..
I did research a bit and i found out the oem of the gigabyte powerock series is CWT which is the oem for corsair as well... but im still not convinced :/


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

What's its price?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2013)

Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay

its a 2.3k at 550 watts.. if it proves to be really good, it could give corsair CX500 a real tough competition


----------



## Myth (Jan 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay
> 
> its a 2.3k at 550 watts.. if it proves to be really good, it could give corsair CX500 a real tough competition



Its not just the corsair product performance, but also the after sales service which beats the competition.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2013)

are you saying Gigabyte's after sales service sucks ? exclude the fact whether or not there is service center near your location..Recently all i  see people are always suggesting corsair.. i just want to verify whether this would really give it a competition or not


----------



## Myth (Jan 28, 2013)

No, I am saying that corsair is like a benchmark of sorts in after sales service.

Just a sample of gigabyte rma headache *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/161290-gigabyte-motherboard-rma-prepare-humiliated.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2013)

hmm you prolly are right tho


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay
> 
> its a 2.3k at 550 watts.. if it proves to be really good, it could give corsair CX500 a real tough competition



I odn't know whether Gigabyte officially sells PSUs in India or not. Confirm it before buying this unit.
Otherwise you would have to face big hassle if you ever have to RMA the unit.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2013)

Who's Who In Power Supplies, 2013: Brands Vs. Manufacturers : PSU Manufacturers, Designers, And Labels


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2013)

^Channel Well Produces both Gigabyte PoweRock series as well as Corsair CX series .. good find


----------



## a-raam (Feb 3, 2013)

i finally decided my config.
Pentium G645
Amd Radeon HD 6870 1 GB
GSkill NT 8 x 1 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H mobo
500 GB HDD
will this PSU be good enough ?

i finally decided my config.
Pentium G645
Amd Radeon HD 6870 1 GB
GSkill NT 8 x 1 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H mobo
500 GB HDD
will this PSU be good enough ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

^^

Yup that is more than sufficient


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2013)

careful tho, Seasonic service center locations can be a problem.. please research before buying
Alternative Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i finally decided my config.
> Pentium G645
> Amd Radeon HD 6870 1 GB
> GSkill NT 8 x 1 GB RAM
> ...



its more than you need for that rig... plus service will be a problem. check out CX430V2.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its more than you need for that rig... plus service will be a problem. check out CX430V2.



man HD 6870 is a beast card & would consume a lot more than CX430 can deliver so better if look for GS 500


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i finally decided my config.
> Pentium G645
> Amd Radeon HD 6870 1 GB
> GSkill NT 8 x 1 GB RAM
> ...



It would be more than enough for this rig.


----------



## a-raam (Feb 3, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> It would be more than enough for this rig.



i'm getting confused...somea re saying its enough, some are saying its not... :/


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i'm getting confused...somea re saying its enough, some are saying its not... :/



here, i'll let you on to a secret...

google for reviews on the exact model of 6870 you are buying and check the Rig that the reviewer has used to test the GPU.
compare it to your Rig. 
check the review rig's entire power consumption.
now if your rig is same to the review rig, you will be consuming the same amount of power.
if your rig is lesser in config then you will be consuming lesser amount of power. 

get a PSU that will be enough for your rig on the above basis..

but if you have future updates [specially GPU] in mind, then aloow for around 150-200W headroom for the upgrade.

lastly, if you still have confusion, we will be glad to help.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i'm getting confused...somea re saying its enough, some are saying its not... :/



*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/290?i=188.191.192.194.195.197.200.201.203.204.206.207.210.211.213.214.216.217.219.220.221.222.223.224.225.226.227.228.229.230.231.232.233.234.235.238

here i saw power consumption a bit on higher side so thought it wont be enough


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

Total load power is 277W in that link. and still you said it wasnt enough.. ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Total load power is 277W in that link. and still you said it wasnt enough.. ??



AnandTech - Bench - GPU11

help pls


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2013)

Although its not clear which OEM thunder Series uses, Coolermaster as of now sticking with Seasonic and Enhance OEMS. Its Corsair which is now currently playing musical chairs with OEMs and actual designs, except the HX series and the AX series. Infact, RMA numbers for newer Corsair GS series, VS and certain TX models have increased over the period of months. I've been recommending Coolermaster GX, Seasonic S12II (with standard Tirupathi Enterprises disclaimer for people from Hyberabad till South) and Corsair HX/AX non i series. 

The older GX450 weren't bad either. Its just that newer ones are better than the old ones, however CM did make a serious mistake of not highlighting the newer rev version. 

Also, there has been an increase of people who have been recommending power supplies on the basis of brands. There have been people who have putting review links from those sites which don't do proper testing and actual test method. I would appreciate if such people cease and desist, or else I am afraid I'll be forced to point those people out in this thread inorder to protect people's hardwork in pushing this forum to the right direction.

Please don't take a forum back to the dark ages by such vague explanation. If people don't know what they're saying for the love of God atleast learn from multiple contents hosted online or else shut up!


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Although its not clear which OEM thunder Series uses, Coolermaster as of now sticking with Seasonic and Enhance OEMS. Its Corsair which is now currently playing musical chairs with OEMs and actual designs, except the HX series and the AX series. Infact, RMA numbers for newer Corsair GS series, VS and certain TX models have increased over the period of months. I've been recommending Coolermaster GX, Seasonic S12II (with standard Tirupathi Enterprises disclaimer for people from Hyberabad till South) and Corsair HX/AX non i series.
> 
> The older GX450 weren't bad either. Its just that newer ones are better than the old ones, however CM did make a serious mistake of not highlighting the newer rev version.
> 
> ...



i agree.. +1


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 7, 2013)

Check this: 
Johnny Lucky PSU Lemon List

and 
*www.johnnylucky.org/power-supplies/psu-recommendations.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2013)

^Holy shiit that website is scary
I quote 


> Fake 80 Plus logo on box. No PFC circuit. Thin cable wires not to spec. Not 600 watts as advertised. Burned at 375 watts. Efficiency, voltage regulation, ripple, and noise suppression all out of spec.


----------



## satirthacool (Jul 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Check this:
> Johnny Lucky PSU Lemon List
> 
> and
> Johnny Lucky Power Supply Recommendation



That's really helpful


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2016)

someone willing to take up the mantle of updating OP?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 22, 2016)

lol there is need for a blacklist thread. The recommended thread should be enough and it's a very simple list and easy to remember - Seasonic, Antec. Corsair is ok but overpriced compared to the competition.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

I think those are worth the price in the long run compared to cheaper ones that go kaput relatively frequently.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 22, 2016)

Some gyaan for newbies:

Over the past few years, graphic card architectures have improved on efficiency and lowered power consumption. While it's true that power consumption is less now, it has gotten worse in context of PSUs. AMD and Nvidia are trying to increase efficiency by using tricks like Powertune and GPU Boost which results in power consumption spikes in very short intervals.

Source: 

The Math Behind GPU Power Consumption And PSU


*Spikes in power consumption demonstrated by modern graphics cards need to be seen for what they are: a challenge to the quality of a PSU, not its maximum wattage again.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Over past few years:
Prices of CPUs remained more or less the same.
Prices of mobos remained more or less the same.
Prices of RAM sticks remained more or less the same.
Prices of GPUs increased.
Prices of PSUs increased.

*A good quality PSU costs just a little less than Core i3 now.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey, that op example of captain doomz. Lolz.
Can you make 2017 year version.?
Meaning just ask again on Facebook for computer rig now.
Anyone? Please. (Just to know how many knows how much)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2021)

How about Ant Esports PSU?

The 12V Rail says 38A current flow capacity.
Is this product reliable?

@SaiyanGoku , @whitestar_999  what are your opinions?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about Ant Esports PSU?
> 
> The 12V Rail says 38A current flow capacity.
> Is this product reliable?
> ...


Don't cheap out on PSUs.  Get a basic Corsair CV450 for 3k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about Ant Esports PSU?
> 
> The 12V Rail says 38A current flow capacity.
> Is this product reliable?
> ...


Stick to this psu tier list:
*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


----------

